# ACS Skill Met Date and EOI emplyment start Date



## SMURALI007 (Nov 13, 2016)

My ACS assessment states that after Jun 2010, I can consider skilled employment.

In EOI, employment start date, I mentioned 1-Jun-2010. It's already been a few weeks and I am expecting an invite shortly.

Should the start date actually be 1-Jul-2010, since ACS states it as after Jun 2010?

Jun or Jul will NOT matter in my case as the points will be same. One month won't make a difference in my points. But will this be a problem? Can there be a rejection because of this? OR is it actually OK to leave it as 1-Jun-2010.

I checked with an agent and he said it should be fine. But I still have doubts. Can some experts with experience please clarify this for me? Thanks.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

It is fine. I started working on 25-Nov and my ACS said _after Nov_. I had submitted with 01-Dec as the start date of skilled experience (i.e. experience counting towards points).


----------



## SMURALI007 (Nov 13, 2016)

KeeDa said:


> It is fine. I started working on 25-Nov and my ACS said _after Nov_. I had submitted with 01-Dec as the start date of skilled experience (i.e. experience counting towards points).


In my case ACS states *after *Jun but I put the start date as 1-Jun and *NOT *1-Jul. Will this be OK? Pls let me know.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

It should still be fine as you won't be overclaiming work points by doing that.


----------



## SMURALI007 (Nov 13, 2016)

KeeDa said:


> It should still be fine as you won't be overclaiming work points by doing that.


Thank you.


----------



## kartheish (Aug 24, 2016)

KeeDa said:


> It should still be fine as you won't be overclaiming work points by doing that.


BTW, Nice Avatar KeeDa.


----------



## arjunkumarrreddy (Dec 19, 2016)

guys 

as per my ACS assesment employement after june 2014 is considered to equate to work at an appropriatley skilled level.i already submitted my eoi .when can i claim 5 points for work experience is it june end or july 1st 2017 .also should i update the EOI again or it will get updated automatically .
please advice


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

arjunkumarrreddy said:


> guys
> 
> as per my ACS assesment employement after june 2014 is considered to equate to work at an appropriatley skilled level.i already submitted my eoi .when can i claim 5 points for work experience is it june end or july 1st 2017 .also should i update the EOI again or it will get updated automatically .
> please advice


Depends on the date you stated in the EOI about when your relevant experience started. You should enter it as 01-Jul-2014 and ideally sometime around first week of August 2017 your points should auto-increase provided you have left the ToDate blank for this employment.


----------



## magd.abdo999 (Jun 29, 2016)

Hi Everyone, i am also very confused. My ACS assessment states that after July 2012.
In EOI, employment start date, I mentioned 1-July-2012 as i called ACS and they said that the skill date is from 1-July-2012 and they confirmed that with an email stating

( As per the phone call you had today with one of my colleagues, I can confirm the skill date is from 1 July 2012).

So, if i keep it as 1-July-2012, My points will increase to 65 points in 1-July-2017.

I asked a consultant and he asked me to change it to ( 1-August -2012 ).


Is there any risk if i just kept it as ( 1-July-2012). Please i need your help.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

magd.abdo999 said:


> Hi Everyone, i am also very confused. My ACS assessment states that after July 2012.
> In EOI, employment start date, I mentioned 1-July-2012 as i called ACS and they said that the skill date is from 1-July-2012 and they confirmed that with an email stating
> 
> ( As per the phone call you had today with one of my colleagues, I can confirm the skill date is from 1 July 2012).
> ...


Members opinions are One on the forum that when ACS says after July, it means that you can claim points only from 1 st August and not 1st July

In what context ACS has confirmed that it is 1st July, I am not sure
During a telephone conversation, there is always a chance of miscommunication 

You should claim points only from 1st August is my opinion even if it means losing points

The final decision is yours as after all you will be risking your visa application fees

Cheers


----------



## magd.abdo999 (Jun 29, 2016)

Thank you very much for the prompt response. I will take your opinion and change it to 1-August-2012. so that means my points will increase to 65 points in 1-August-2017. My other problem is that i am leaving my current company in ( 10-08-2017 ). I would really appreciate it if you could clear the below doubts.
1) Will moving to another company affect my points by any means?
2) Do i have to go for ACS reassessment although i don't want to claim employment for the new company that i am going to work for.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

magd.abdo999 said:


> Thank you very much for the prompt response. I will take your opinion and change it to 1-August-2012. so that means my points will increase to 65 points in 1-August-2017. My other problem is that i am leaving my current company in ( 10-08-2017 ). I would really appreciate it if you could clear the below doubts.
> 1) Will moving to another company affect my points by any means?
> 2) Do i have to go for ACS reassessment although i don't want to claim employment for the new company that i am going to work for.


1. Your points will not be affected 

2. If you don't want to Claim points for the new company, then on the date you leave this company , edit the EOI and enter 10-08-2017 as the end date in the last employment entry
You also need not get reassessed by ACS

Cheers


----------



## sid.j (Jun 8, 2017)

Deleting this, since its already answered


----------

